# HELP PLEASE! Older Dog Suddenly Urinating on the Floor!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

A laundry room is not locking her up. My dogs have limited room access when I'm not home. It keeps them from getting in trouble. 

She may be marking her area. Does Piper have her own area that Amber can't get to? She may be intimidate by the size of Amber and is trying to make sure Amber sees who the boss is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When the urinalysis came back clear, what did the vet say? 

To me is sounds like a stress behavior <- And that guess comes from some of the papillions I've seen at class. They are nervous little dogs and have a quick leaker. 

If your other dog pounces at her or plays too rough, that might explain why the leaks are happening. 

If she's just wandering into the room and peeing in specific places, that could mean her potty training is falling apart. Or she is marking. Which means you guys have to focus on the potty training thing with her again and not permit her to have access to your bedroom, if you aren't watching her.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank you!*

The vet said that it is possible that she could have a UTI without it showing in the UA. He said that we can do a culture and sensitivity, if I would like. Piper is quite confident around other dogs and has her CGC and does Agility with no problem. She does not like big dogs and has had bad experiences in a number of classes, beginning with free-play at puppy kindergarten with rottie and bull mastiff pups weighing about 50 lbs. The trainer told me to let them work things out which resulting in Piper rolling 20 ft down a hill. I never took her back. Also, with an aggressive Belgian Malinois in Agility class and with a lab in her CGC class. Both owners lost the lead and control of their dogs which came running up behind Piper. Not an excuse, but the reason why she doesn't like big dogs, in my estimation. 
In any case, I believe that she is marking since it is do close to Amber's bed. We have been trying to introduce quiet play between the two and sometimes Piper (Pap) will initiate play with Amber (GR) and licks her on the nose, but as soon as Amber opens her mouth (play bitey-face), Piper yips and runs away. Amber is only trying to play in the normal way and does not show any aggression. At most, walking around with a little attitude, but I put a stop to that when it happens occasionally. I am hoping with continued work on my part and with maturity on Amber's part, we can help them to get along. In the meantime, thank you for your suggestions. They are appreciated :wavey:.


----------

